# Where can I buy a red sea max 130d in toronto?



## Neebz (Dec 10, 2011)

Also cant seem to find a sl2 module for my Reefkeeper lite - anyone know where I can find one
... Couldnt even find one in stock on the Internet

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

